# How do you backup audio files to DVD disc?



## Sasha-J (Apr 4, 2004)

I have converted 5 talking books that my wife has on cassettes over to my computer as MP3 files. She can now play these on her MP3 player - great! However, I am having no luck trying to put these files on 4.7GB CD's for storage and safety. The software that I have is MusicMatch 8.2 and Nero 5.5.10.56. MusicMatch seems to go through all the motions, but the disc comes out as unreadable. I have tried burning as MP3 files and again as audio files. Nero will only set up as a 800MB burn which I don't want.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

4.7gb "cd's" are DVD's and unless you have a dvd writer won't record and definitely won't play in cd player

I don't think nero 5 versions will record dvd at all


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

What burner are you using?


----------



## Sasha-J (Apr 4, 2004)

I am using a Lite-On DVDRW LDW-851S. I have burned music MP3's on these before and played them in my DVD, but I can't get these audio MP3's to burn correctly.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You can't create 'audio' discs on a DVD. Only 'data' mp3's, which can obviously still be music files as well as voice. If you burn a data DVD, which can be an mp3 (voice or music) it will only play in an mp3 compatible dvd player or your computer, not on any home or car stereo. What dvd writing software came with the drive?
CD's = 700mb
DVD's = 4.7gb
They are different, although a DVD writer drive will write to both.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dvk01 said:


> I don't think nero 5 versions will record dvd at all


Don't tell my Nero 5.5.10.56 that, I've burned lots of DVD's with it.


----------



## Sasha-J (Apr 4, 2004)

When I use my Nero software, I only get a 700MB scale on the bottom of my 'Burning ROM' screen. How do you change it to a 4.7GB scale?


----------



## Sasha-J (Apr 4, 2004)

I have 5 large books setting on my computer as MP3 files. I got these by downloading cassette tapes to my computer. Each book is between 55 - 75 MP3 files (1.6 - 2.5 GB for each book). I want to burn each book to a DVD 4.7GB disc for back-up storage. I can burn to 800MB CD's, but I can only get 1 file per disc. But I can't burn to a DVD disc for some reason.

Has anyone else done this? What software did you use? What settings did you use?

I have Nero 5.5 and MusicMatch Jukebox Plus 9.0. Appreciate any and all suggeations. Many thanks


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Sasha-J said:


> Has anyone else done this? What software did you use?


You should be able to do this with Roxio Easy Media Creator. You simply drag the files to an icon called "drag to disc" and then it automatically makes the DVD for you


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Just choose to create a 'data' DVD disc in Nero and burn the MP3 direct to disc. You don't want to be choosing any 'audio' options. Musicmatch won't do it, it doesn't do DVD. Well my 8.1 version doesn't anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've merged duplicate threads, please keep posting to this one instead of starting a new thread for the same question.


----------

